# Suzuki Swift SQ Build - Sound Monitor, Morel, McIntosh, Infinity, Kenwood, Stinger,



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Hello everyone
*
I have been a keen follower of DIYMA and finally decided to make an account to share my setup and the upgrades here. 

So it started from this beauty which I bought a year ago. Its a Suzuki Swift in Pearl Blue color. Its a pretty decent hatchback with good acoustic environment and powerful engine. The color is my favorite and an eye-candy for detailers 


Suzuki Swift DLX by Yawar Masood, on Flickr​
So I will be sharing my build log and entire setup along with upgrades here. 

This is the list to equipment I have tested and installed in my ride. It all has been a pleasure experience. Since there is unavailability of high-end components where I live, to me this has been pretty much Kick-Ass but I wish to improve further..

*Setup (SQ)*

*Source*
- Kenwood KDC-X7013U (24bit DSP & DTA)

*Front Stage*
- Morel Elate 6 3-ways
- Harman Kardon Infinity Reference 6030cs [Replaced]

*Amplification*
- Adcom GFA-4402 (Class A) 
- Pioneer GM-6500F (Class A/B)
- Pioneer GM-3500T (Class A/B) [Replaced]

*Sub Driver*
- Pioneer TS-WX22A Active Subwoofer

*Wiring*
- Stinger 4awg wires (Power+Ground)
- Stinger 4awg fuse holder
- Stinger 150amp fuse
- Xscorpion QSP18 Interconnect
- Xscorpion QS15 Interconnect
- Xscorpion 16awg Hyper Twist speaker wire
- Zamix 8awg + speaker wiring [Replaced]

*Sound Dampening*
- Peel & Seal (DIY)
- Jumbolon (DIY)

Feel free to check it out and leave a comment on how I can improve it further.. 

- Yawar


----------



## j.key (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket - Swift Build SQ*

subed for pioneer goodness.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Beginning*

So I basically started off with a pair of Infinity components powered by a Pioneer 2ch amplifier and some normal 8g amplifier wiring kit. The head unit was a built in one so had to get is replaced by installing a proper fascia and then putting in a 1-din HU with good active capabilities.

I was interested in getting a good sound system in my previous car but by the time I had enough budget to put one in it, its time to go had come. So I bid farewell to that until Swift came and with special assistance of a friend I got some audio goodies for Swift.

The front stock speakers were replaced by components and they were then run on an amplifier.

The purchase consisted of

- Infinity Reference 6030cs6-3/4" component speaker system
- Pioneer GM-3500T - 400 Watts
- Zamix 8AWG Wiring kit

So my setup in the beginning looked like this...

*Alpine build in dashboard stock HU for Swift*


Dashboard Controls - Suzuki Swift by Yawar Masood, on Flickr​
*Infinity Components 6030cs (best 2ways for budget I've ever listened!)*

Kick-ass midbass!


Infinity Components - Suzuki Swift by Yawar Masood, on Flickr​
The balanced tweets


Infinity Tweeters - Suzuki Swift by Yawar Masood, on Flickr​
Pioneer amplifier Gm-3500T (running Infinity passive)


Pioneer Amplifier - Suzuki Swift by Yawar Masood, on Flickr​
After this setup, the sound was crisp and awesome. The mid-bass had some serious power and the tweeters were excellent performers for highs. I had the option of Pioneer D1720C but after a lot of consultation from Audio Gurus and personal testing I went for Infinity. Amazing vocals and unlike the Pioneer, which to me were very very bright, these were too balanced.

Till now they have worked perfectly and I have been enjoying my trips with the great quality music flowing from these speakers which are a treat to the ears.

However Swift's doors are not that awesome in deadening and hence upon increasing the volume with bass high they tend to vibrate. So my next move was to deaden them.


my passion for photography...


Monogram - Suzuki Swift by Yawar Masood, on Flickr​


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

Like the color of the car and your photography. Post the installation pics

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Sound Deadening*

This setup was pretty much kickass for a beginner like me. The sound very natural and smooth with no shrills or over thumping bass. The vocals were clear on Infinity Reference as anything, being powered by the Pioneer amplifier and source being the Alpine HU. 
Then I had to head to a different segment and perhaps the most important part of an Audio build...Deadening. Since the branded Dynamat and other sound deadening materials were expensive as anything, I decided to give a try to the cheaper alternative. They were a tad lesser effective as the might dynamat or roadkill but did a pretty decent job.

So initially this DIY is divided into 2 sections. The first one being the Jumbolon one and the second one would be the Peel and Seal one. 

The First one with Jumbolon was carried out today. Pictures shortly with details.

I got around 24 sq. ft. of Jumbolon for Swift's front doors but by the time I reached home I realized I had bought too much. 24 sq. ft. is enough to do the front doors + back doors + boot lid and still some piece would be left.

After a long discussion with an audiophile friend and upon his suggestion I decided to deaden the inner skin of the door with Jumbolon while the outer skin or the frame with Peel and Seal. My components: Infinity Reference 6030c used to make the door rattle like a piece of paper and I had to set the equalizer to flat for normal listening, so deadening them properly and efficiently was my utmost priority.
So according to him, I also has followed the same procedure like many other audiophiles, who suggested me the same.

Reason of this combination is that Jumbolon being of a foam type material would absorb all the distorted frequencies produced by the mid-bass and hence make the mid-bass more strong and accurate. Peel and Seal would do the the job of the actual sound deadener which will act as a wall to keep the outside noise out and the cabin audio noise in. It would also make the frame more rigid especially the area on which the mid-bass is attached to and hence remove the rattle and all the extra noise.

So today was the day on which Jumbolon was attached to the inner skin using Cementex (Samadbond type adhesive).

*Tools used:*
- Jumbolon itself (10mm thickness)
- Cementex Adhesive (small can)
- Chartpaper (for measuring the area)
- Scissors
- Cutter
- Degreaser (liquid)
- Clean cloth
- Pair of screwdrivers
- Pair of gloves (if youre afraid of getting hand dirty and nasty cuts)

*Process:*
1. The door trim was opened by removing 2 screws and many clips (I can guide Swift users for their ease in this step)
2. The plastic sheet was removed
3. Remove the speaker
4. Inner wall cleaned with Degreaser and clean cloth
5. Measurement taken by chartpaper in area that has to be attached with Jumbolon
6. Cutting Jumbolon according to the chartpaper's dimensions
7. Putting the adhesive solution on the back of the piece and then attaching it slowly
8. Doing it for all the parts
9. Voila

Note: Do not put back the door trim or the plastic sheet for at least a full day (preferably: 2 days). The smell of the adhesive needs to be ventilated well, keep the doors open and the windows down. Put the speaker only after 48 hours of applying Jumbolon and keeping the car in some ventilated place. Or else the speakers if attached immediately would be corroded by the chemicals released in the air by the fresh adhesive.

Enough of the talking, now pictures. 
















































































​Apologies for the low quality pictures, since my phone's camera back then was pretty sucky.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Pocket Rocket - Swift Build SQ*

Ha!

I'd love to drive one of those cars. Everything here is big. I have the luxury of borrowing a Nissan Juke occasionally, and I have a lot of fun in it. That swift looks to be even lighter from what I've read.

Are you sure about using particle board for those speaker rings? If it's humid, those will fall apart in months. 

Damn, also the adhesive. I don't thinks that's a good idea. Can someone chime in if he's gonna poison himself?


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket - Swift Build SQ*



MUGWUMP said:


> Ha!
> 
> I'd love to drive one of those cars. Everything here is big. I have the luxury of borrowing a Nissan Juke occasionally, and I have a lot of fun in it. That swift looks to be even lighter from what I've read.
> 
> ...


Hey
Yes its a pretty compact car for within city driving 

Those were the previous spacers (speaker rings) I was using with Infinity. Those were used for about 6 months or so and lasted well enough, later you will find out what addition things I did with them to make them tougher and denser 
And the current ones are MDF and painted over to make them more dense and waterproof 

Yes adhesive is NOT a good idea but it was the only available option I had to use to make those sheets stick. So once I installed those sheets with the adhesive, I let the doors kept open for around 2-3 days with proper air ventilation to let all the fumes exhaust. After the 3rd day there wasn't any smell of the adhesive.
Yes I know its dangerous for the speaker coil as well as the human, but that was properly taken car off.. 

More people can shed light on this...


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Sound Deadening - Boot*

So this was the unexpected Stage 1.5 of my Sound Deadening DIY

I had spare Jumbolon lying around, so I thought why not sound deaden the boot. Initially I planned to only stick Jumbolon on the inner skin after removing the boot trim but then I had another idea and then put another layer for more deadeness

So the Jumbolon would let only some sound pass from the car, bikes and rickshaws honking behind me plus it would also improve the acoustics of the audio in side the car and make the cabin more quieter

So today only I decide to carry out this DIY and completed it in about 1.5 hrs or so.

*Tools used:*
- Jumbolon itself (10mm thickness)
- Cementex Adhesive (small can)
- Chartpaper (for measuring the area)
- Scissors
- Cutter
- Degreaser (liquid)
- Clean cloth
- Pair of screwdrivers
- Pair of gloves (if youre afraid of getting hand dirty and nasty cuts)

*Process*:
1. The boot trim was opened by removing 1 screw and many clips (I can guide Swift users for their ease in this step)
2. Inner wall cleaned with Degreaser and clean cloth
3. Measurement taken by chartpaper in area that has to be attached with Jumbolon
4. Cutting Jumbolon according to the chartpaper's dimensions in very small pieces are there is not much space given for hand to pass while sticking
5. Putting the adhesive solution on the back of the piece and then attaching it slowly
6. Doing it for all the parts
7. Voila

*Note: Do not put back the boot trim for at least a full day (preferably: 2 days). The smell of the adhesive needs to be ventilated well, keep the doors open and the windows down.*

Pictures time. 

*The boot frame (5th door as they call it) after cleaning with degreaser*










*The First patch applied*










*One side is done*










*Completion of the other side*










*Working area*










*The boot lid. Existing pieces of foam were removed and pieces of Jumbolon were applied for better grip*




























*All foam pieces covered with Jumbolon*










*Another big piece of Jumbolon cut out in the shape of the boot trim and will act as a cushion between the frame and the boot lid. Won't be sticking one as it would be firmly held between the tiny space, so need for any adhesive.
*










*Boot trim prepared and will be put back in place after a day or two, when all the fumes from the boot frame have been exhausted.
*










Took 1.5 hours and the boot upon closing gave a big BOOM and released quite an air pressure. So means that there is some progess.

Fingers crossed for 2 more days till when the project would be completed


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Sound Deadening - Front doors*

So finally on the 3rd day of the project, 'Sound deadening my Doors', I completed the project and was very much satisfied with the results. The results are awesome and the mid-bass is just showing its wonders. Infinity really produces some lovely music. The mid-bass is more responsive now and the cabin acoustics have improved significantly. The deadening is keeping the outside noise out, while making the cabin more comfortable with clear music filling it. I'm just afraid I might doze off sometime while driving it just kidding

So this time the Stage 2 of the DIY project nearly took over 6 hours, yes 6 damned hours. My hands are scratched and my fingers hurt badly, I have developed severe pain in my legs and I am just dead tired, but the results of this DIY give me a big smile of satisfaction. There is no more satisfaction than doing you own work with your own bare hands with full dedication and attention while at the same time learning the most out of it.
Also the doors now gives the noise of a BOOM (sonic boom wala, not Afridi) instead of the THUD when slammed closed
Enough of the talking I'll now explain the process

Tools used:
- Peel and Seal (around 1ft x 16-18ft roll, about 2ft still left)
- Chart paper (for measuring the area)
- A small roller (picture, I couldn't find it so used balls) 
- Pair of balls (1 hard ball and 1 tennis ball, to use in case of unavailability of roller)
- Heat gun (not a compulsion, cheaper alternative is listed too)
- Hair Dryer (alternative to the heat gun)
- Scissors
- Cutter
- De-greaser (liquid)
- Clean cloth
- Pair of screwdrivers
- Pair of gloves (if you are afraid of getting hand dirty and nasty cuts)

That is it I guess, Now the process itself...

Process
1. I cleaned the outer frame again with a de-greaser and a clean cloth
2. Took measurements with a newspaper (I suggest chart paper) and then cut up the pieces for one door
3. Then copy the cut out part on other piece, like mirror copy, for the other door
4. After that the wooden frame for the mid-bass needs to be removed
5. Cleaned that area and applied bigger piece than the circular shape over there
6 First just pasted it with fingers and rubbed it with the tennis ball for grip
7. then used a hair dryer to make a bit soft and then rubbed it again with the hard ball (remember this step and the above one as they were applied each time a piece of Peel and Seal was used, REMEMBER IT)
8. Pierced a small hole and then folded the rest of the Peel and Seal sheet inside. This gave the door frame a more rigid structure to handle against the mid-bass.
9. Applied another piece, just as the size of the wooden frame and applied it for the better grip of the wooden frame.
10. placed the wooden frame and fixed it there with its screws
11. cut out another shape, as the same as of the wooden frame, and applied if on the base to make it stronger. (See the pictures for better understanding)
12. First just pasted it with fingers and rubbed it with the tennis ball for grip
13. make sure to avoid holes that carry the door panel's clips
14. applied it all over the door in different pieces as per the wire adjustments (as I wanted to keep them out) and how are your door holes geographically located
15. applied the hairdryer all over the Peel and Seal applied area on the door and then used the hard ball to flatten out any discrepancies
16. attached the plastic sheet back on the door
17. attached the door panel back to the frame and secured it by its clips and screws
18. Voila!

Also! The boot lid housing was also attached back to the boot lid and it secured perfectly, except 1 stupid clip about which I will investigate later. Was too tired, but TOTALLY worth it!

Picture time

wood baffle removed









Hairdryer used in the process









Cutter used to cut out the shape. Scissor was also used









Hair dryer used to soften up the sheet so that it sticky easily









hard ball used to smoothen out and strengthen the hold









the middle part was cut and folder inside for more rigidity









The final result of 1 sheet









The second door being done the same exact way









The final result after the wooden baffle was put back. Total of 3 layers were applied, 2 between the baffle and door and 1 between the baffle and mid-bass









The other one being done









The first sheet attached to half of the door. measuring it was a pain in the behind









how the door looked









hairdryer being used to make it soft for more easy applicability









pieces were cut in a way so that the wires comes out from the inside of the door frame could easily move about, while the pieces that were cut were bonded by another piece of Peel and Seal









The left door completely done, mid-bass left to being fixed









The door completely done and the plastic sheet attached










Sorry for the poor camera quality again, although the phone's camera is 5mp it sucks big time

After that, gave a demo and the performance was Amazing. The mid-bass was performing as if it had been given a new life into it, the highs sounded more clear in the silent and compact cabin.
So for the demo, I did 2 tests. I will explain the results as much as I can for now. For those more eager listen to it, can listen it on the Karachi GTG on Sunday Its NO Focal so keep your expectations a but low. Was too lazy to carry my DSLR for covering this but in future will post some videos and pictures from it

Note: these tests and project was according to my knowledge and preferences, which can be easily countered but since I'm just learning, constructive criticism is acceptable which will help me to learn

Test 1 - SQL test (SPL with SQ in it)
- Tried bass tracks like; Like a G6, Lollipop, What Goes Around Comes Around - All at 320kbps in MP3 format
- Turned the bass to +4 (goes up to 8) while everything was flat (at 0, which includes treble, balance and fader)
- The doors started acting like an enclosure!
- The door did NOT rattle at all and instead the door showed 'serious' flexing from the outside!
- The highs were clear, while the mid-bass was doing its magic perfectly.
- Door mirrors were vibrating as well as the rear-view mirror ( felt proud )

Test 2 - SQ tracks (pure SQ)
- Tried quality music tracks with instruments and clear vocals like; Everything I Do (Bryan Adams), Far Away (Nickelback) and few Indian tracks - All at 320kbps in MP3 format
- Turned everything to flat (at 0 which included bass, treble, fader, balance)
- The doors just acted liked closed space and a hall like feeling with instruments playing all around me
- There was absolutely no sound except of the music from the doors as compared to the rattle previously heard (w/o deadening)
- The highs were crystal clear (less air pressure level because of less bass) with the mid-bass giving a perfect tune to all the tones. Performance from the mid-bass was HIGHLY commendable
- Nothing vibrated except my heart for the awesome feeling. SQ SQ SQ SQ

* might have missed something, will update if I remember.
** i talk a lot and write even more, hence the length essay type descriptions
*** sorry for the above two points. Just kidding, Who cares, I am loving my music even more now Hell yeah

Special thanks to 2 friends for guiding me in every aspect..
I hope I did justice to the DIY of 'Sound Deadening my car'

*Feel free to leave your comments and constructive criticism*


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great job! Looks like your hard with paid off.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

Props on the cricket ball!!


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*



teldzc1 said:


> Great job! Looks like your hard with paid off.


Yes indeed it did 



sydmonster said:


> Props on the cricket ball!!


I know man, creativity strikes rarely but strikes good


----------



## ghettoBird (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

Dig the use of the cricket ball- inswinger right? :laugh:


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*HU upgrade, Alpine to Kenwood*

Then came the HU upgrade, shifted from the factory Alpine to the much customizable Kenwood HU with active support and built in DSP.

*Kenwood KDC-X7013U*

*Features:*
-Maximum Output Power : 50W x 4 (MOSFET Power IC)
-Built In Amp Mute Function
-4V 3 Preouts
-Built-in DSP and DTA
-Subwoofer Level & Low Pass Filter Adjustable
-System E's(HPF & LPF)
-24bit D/A Converter
-iPod 1 wire Direct Connection

A daylight picture of my recent Audio upgrade


Kenwood KDC-X7013U by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


3 RCA Output by Yawar Masood, on Flickr

The Control lighting matching with the console and button's back-lighting while the screen set according to my preference 


Kenwood KDC-X7013U by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Regus (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

Nice work!

I've just bought one of these cars so the title of your thread got my attention. Hopefully I'll be able to post up my own build log soon, just as soon as I decide which way I want to go with it (currently thinking of a minimalist install although something more exotic might just be on the cards). In the mean time I'm subscribing to this thread for some inspiration.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

Those particular Infinity's make massive bass in my Fiesta - zero sound deadening. They sound great, too... almost so go I half decided not to put a further system into it!


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*



ghettoBird said:


> Dig the use of the cricket ball- inswinger right? :laugh:


Exactly! 



Regus said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I've just bought one of these cars so the title of your thread got my attention. Hopefully I'll be able to post up my own build log soon, just as soon as I decide which way I want to go with it (currently thinking of a minimalist install although something more exotic might just be on the cards). In the mean time I'm subscribing to this thread for some inspiration.


Thankyou. Waiting for your thread as well 
Yep a lot more to come here...



sirbOOm said:


> Those particular Infinity's make massive bass in my Fiesta - zero sound deadening. They sound great, too... almost so go I half decided not to put a further system into it!


I have replaced them now with something even greater, but I still miss their kick, it was right in the heart. Amazing bass potential by the mid bass and the tweeters were as balanced as anything. At 2ohm, loved their power handling! 

Do check out the JBL MS-62c. Its a pretty great comp and im assuming better than this Infinity...a decent upgrade IMO


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

interesting that you both like the 6030cs set, those are what i originally put in my 98 civic and they're what brought me to diyma, lol. i couldn't get them out soon enough. tweeters were awful on-axis in the kicks and the mids had awful midbass, even compared to the jl tr coaxials that were in the car when i bought it.

different cars, different acoustics  i've been curious what they would sound like mounted to solid baffles instead of on the door card like stock and with a deadened/sealed door, but it'd be a pain to get them out of the truck they went into and i sold the civic. they do sound a lot better and far more smooth in the truck they're in, though.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*



Serieus said:


> interesting that you both like the 6030cs set, those are what i originally put in my 98 civic and they're what brought me to diyma, lol. i couldn't get them out soon enough. tweeters were awful on-axis in the kicks and the mids had awful midbass, even compared to the jl tr coaxials that were in the car when i bought it.
> 
> different cars, different acoustics  i've been curious what they would sound like mounted to solid baffles instead of on the door card like stock and with a deadened/sealed door, but it'd be a pain to get them out of the truck they went into and i sold the civic. they do sound a lot better and far more smooth in the truck they're in, though.


Mine were installed on solid baffles and the door was turned into an enclosure by the deadening material inside out. By the time I had Infinity 6030cs, I had already auditioned Focal PS165 and Focal V30 Anniversary Ed. and to me these Infinity though were not par to them but were decent components ignoring the debate of natural vs. bright output. They give tough competition to the Access line up of Focal and to me they were great.

My tweets were firing at opposite site headrests and the midbass performed beautifully. Yep prolly, different car, different acoustics


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Default Addtion of Xscorpion Interconnect RCA cables*

*Xscorpion Quad Shield RCA Interconnect Cables*

The Xscorpion Quad Shield RCA Interconnect Cables deliver serious high quality audio and extreme durability. As with all Xscorpion products, you can be assured that these QS Series RCA Interconnects are manufactured for flawless, immaculate performance and innovative technology. These RCA's are available from 6 feet to 18 feet in length and will definitely enhance the audio quality of your sound system.

The Xscorpion QS18 is the 18-foot version in this series and features 8-cut turbine male connectors. The platinum spiral twisted conductors eliminate unwanted noise interference while the gold-plated connectors provide ultimate conductivity and corrosion resistance. This durable interconnect cable also features integral strain reliefs, clear protective jacket, and color coded connectors for easy installation.


*Product Features*

Quad Shield Platinum RCA Interconnect Cable
Oxygen-free copper conductors ensure the highest quality of signal transfer
Quad shielded design for ultimate noise rejection
Color-coded channel identification
Integral strain reliefs provide excellent durability
Split-Tip connector allows better signal transfer
Gold-Plated connectors for excellent signal transfer
Clear protective jacket looks great and minimizes friction for easy install
Directional twisted-pair construction provides protection against interference
Delivers full dynamic sound stage
8-Cut Turbine connectors maximize surface area and creates higher contact mass for precision signal transfer 

So got 2 sets of these

Xscorpion QSP18 - 18 Ft Quad Shield Platinum RCA Interconnect Cable
Xscorpion QS 15 - 15 Ft Quad Shield Platinum RCA Interconnect Cable 


Pictures:


Xscorpion QSP18 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Xscorpion QSP18 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Xscorpion QSP18 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Xscorpion QSP18 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Xscorpion QSP18 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Ultra update to Amplifier - Class A bomb, Adcom!*

The parcel I received has a special message from the friend who sent it


Enjoy *****  Cheetah Gustaa by Yawar Masood, on Flickr​

So I had been looking around for 4ch amplifier and had almost confirmed the deal when I found this wonderful Addy. First I was very much interested but the budget did not permit this upgrade. Then I later found a great opportunity and got it anyway. It drained all my savings for the 4ch amplifier and a subwoofer but I just could not let an Addy leave. These are like rare in such pristine conditions. So finally bought it and received it today

Presenting to you Adbomb,..










*Adcom GFA-4402*

2ch - Class A Amplifier

by *Adcom Car Audio International*, USA


Adcom GFA-4402 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr​*Some kickass specifications..*

Class - A
Power Output 4 Ohms Stereo - 40 W/Ch @ <0.1% THD
Power Output 2 Ohms Stereo - 80 W/Ch @ <0.25% THD
Power Output 4 Ohms Mono - 140Watts @ <0.25% THD
Frequency Response - 0Hz-50Hz +0dB, -3dB
Power Bandwidth - 0Hz-50Hz +0dB, -3dB
Input Impedance - 8.5K Ohms
Input Sensitivity - 400mV to 2V
Separation - >90dB
S/N Ratio - >100dB
Damping Factor - 600
Idle Current - 3 Amps
Fuse Size - 30 Amp

Amplification's Circuitry design by - Nelson Pass (a genius in car audio Class A amplifiers)

This is one of the rarest amplifiers in such condition. It is Brand new BNIB condition so would give it a 10/10 in all areas. Pictures will do more justice however I tested the amplifier and the detail on it is humongous. The band of sound output is way tooo wide of the traditional branded amplifiers. The music is more rich and has got more depth. Listening to music in car is now even more joyful. The Infinity components blend perfectly well with this amplifier but however since Adcom is here will need to upgrade to something of its level soon inshAllah. Till then their magic together is dazzling and too juicy to be parted. Will give more in-depth reviews after the final install complimented by more pictures tomorrow.

More pictures coming soon Stay tuned.....


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*More into Adcom GFA-4402*

*What an expert to had to say about Adcom GFA-4402*

*Pros:Supernatural Power and Sonic Characteristics
Cons:None, Competition Ready!!
*
Adcom has managed to dominate the amplifier making business for quite some time now. However, the price for superb quality was far beyond what the average joe was willing to pay, until now.
You now are able to get a little taste of what Adcom dishes out and man is it fierce. This tight ball of sonic pleasure is truly a masterpiece. It sounds so sweet to the ears that they will crave more and more of its excellence.
Let's talk specs now to make my point. The GFA4402 is rated for 40w x 2 which is only 80w rms. But put it under a load and you'll hear it strut its stuff with blazing sound quality and power found in only the best of competition amps.
It is also equipped with the balanced line driver system for superior quality music reproduction. I'm talking about zero noise detection here folks. However, this version uses the standard RCA jacks instead of the 5-pin XLR input of its big brothers.
The power supply is so robust and flowing with efficiency that it rivals that of its bigger brothers. Considered to be the "workhorse" of the Adcom line of amps it produces incredible feats of brute strength. A low ohm load is no problem for this little beast as it pulls the low impedance like a "workhorse" not even breaking a sweat.
No matter how you load it, the sound quality is left untarnished. Its considered to be about the best entry level high current amp available. It also boasts twice as many drivers or components as the smaller GFA-4302.
No compromises were made with this amp and it shines with an intense brightness that no other amp in its power range can begin to touch. The price is right and the sound quality and reproduction is way beyond supernatural.

Recommended: Yes 


Adcom GFA-4402 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Adcom GFA-4402 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Made in USA - Adcom GFA-4402 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Box - Adcom GFA-4402 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Inline Fuse - Adcom GFA-4402 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Warranty Notice logo - Adcom GFA-4402 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Owner Manual - Adcom GFA-4402 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Adcom GFA-4402 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

Nice job so far, Yawar. Love the color of the car, it's very similar to that of my truck. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*



Golden Ear said:


> Nice job so far, Yawar. Love the color of the car, it's very similar to that of my truck. Keep up the good work!


Much appreciated 

More coming soon... stay tuned


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Flush mounting tweeters*

Went to Audio shop for some shopping for friends. Wanted to ask the installer if flush mount was possible for the tweets in the side mirror panel behind the A-pillar shield. While trying to take out the tweeter from its current position and move it around, he broke one of the wires soldered to the tweet. As I did not have a solding machine myself I found it a great opportunity to get the tweets flush mounted once and for all finally. So I got all the accessories Infinity provides with components and while using that, the tweeters were installed in the side mirror's shield.

Since the mount designs by Infinity for tweets is very flexible I had the option of flush mounting the tweeter and then moving it about almost a 100 degrees horizontally or vertically

Here are the pictures

The component speaker itself - mid driver










The accessories provided by Infinity










The door panel - notice the last sound deadening I did months ago. Still intact










The left side completed










The back of the mount










How the front looks now










The right door done










Just got this done while the sun had gone down. Have left spare wire enough to easily take out the panel and adjust the tweeters housing myself. So got it fitted and came back to home to see loadshedding

Will be aligning them tomorrow and then tuning the system. :mean:


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

While parked outside


Suzuki Swift by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

*UPGRADES*

*Stinger 4AWG Power Wire 5m*


Stinger 4AWG Power wire by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


*Stinger 4awg fuse holder + Stinger 150amp fuse*


Stinger Fuse holder by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Stinger Fuse holder by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


*XScorpion USA 16awg Hyper Twist Speaker cable - 25 metres*


Xscorpion 16awg speaker cable by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Xscorpion 16awg speaker cable by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

My whole setup is off the car and resting stored in my room because I have to rewire and relocate everything. With everything out and Swift back on the stock setup, an idea came to me. And that called for a Round 2 of Upgrades.

The first move is rather a degradation but don't worry, something better will come.

So here it is. After a heavy heart and thinking over it for days, I have finally let go of one of my MOST prized audio possession... ADCOM

It was a hell of a clean amplifier. No distortion at all, its signals were as clean as anything, cleanest power and most delicious was its performance. They played and entry level Infinity components like a charm. They danced to its tune and the listening experience was just mesmerizing. Having it my car was an amazing experience and yes it is an irreplaceable amplifier but sadly it has to go. 

For now this degradation was for another upgrade. Stay tuned


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

A Surprise upgrade in a BOX


Surprise Box by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

True passion for car audio, bravo ,one for the install, two for getting it together in a place where im sure there arent many car audio shops, impressive.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*



jpeezy said:


> True passion for car audio, bravo ,one for the install, two for getting it together in a place where im sure there arent many car audio shops, impressive.


Thank you 
There are quite a number of shops here but mostly retail in basic brands like Pioneer Kenwood. Few in the big cities are stocked with audiophile brands like Audison, Hertz, Dynaudio, Infinity, Hertz, etc.
You name it and they have it


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

Had to add an amplifier to run the power hungry components I acquired, so for testing purposes got my hands on this..


Guess?  by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Pioneer GM-6500F by Yawar Masood, on Flickr

*Power Specifications - Full Range Channels*

RMS Power @ 4 ohms 60 watts x 4 channels
RMS Power @ 2 ohms 85 watts x 4 channels
RMS Power @ 1 ohm Not Stable
Bridged RMS Power 180 watts x 2 channels
Peak Power Output 380 watts x 2 channels

*Amplifier Specifications*

Amplifier Class AB
Number of Channels 4
Total Peak Power Output 760 watts
Total RMS Power Output 360 watts
Maximum Input Gauge Size 4 AWG
Minimum Impedance Unbridged 2 ohms
Minimum Impedance Bridged 4 ohms
THD at Rated RMS Power 0.05%


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

*A sneak peak through the driver*


Morel Elate 6 Mid-range speaker by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


*A hint to the type of setup which will run using these *


RCA Y-splitter by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


*The lovely crossover components inside*


Morel Elate 6 crossover by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


*The Bulldozing midbass driver*


Morel Elate 6 woofer by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


*Directly inherited from the rings of Saturn*


Morel Elate 6 woofer by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


*The face of the black hole with a Momo steering wheel on top *  


Morel Elate 6 woofer by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

sweet install so far dude.

i would just like to advise one thing.


you are using particle board for your door speaker baffles. i know that it is very dry in pakistan (i have been to there kind of)... but if a drop of water gets on those baffles, they are done-zo... i would recommend getting some marine grade plywood or if you can find some - use some kind of plastic material. ANYTHING but particle board or chip-board, that material does not hold screws very well and is not very dense. i can not suggest using it at all.

there are a lot of sellers on ebay who have Polyethylene & HDPE (sometimes the material is called king starboard) that make awesome baffles that are moisture-proof and very dense. great for speaker baffles in car doors. this in my opinnion, next to exotic things like aluminum (i have even seen granite baffles) is the best and cheapest option.

king starboard 1 in Polyethylene & HDPE | eBay


just a suggestion


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*



req said:


> sweet install so far dude.
> 
> i would just like to advise one thing.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the input. Shipping to here from eBay is a hassle itself or else I would have sourced much better equipment from abroad myself 

That was the earlier install, the current install has better baffles but again not the ones you recommend. They were painted all over and then left to dry so they are kind of moisture proof.

However if I were to replace them locally I have the option of replacing those with mdf wood.. how's that? will paint that too so that it doesn't absorb outside moisture and gets kind of dense..


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

Here it comes 


Carrozzeria by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


From the house of .... 


Pioneer by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Compact Amplified Active Subwoofer by Carrozzeria, Pioneer

*Pioneer TS-WX22A Active Subwoofer* 


Carrozzeria by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


*TS-WX22A Features:*
20cm Amplified Subwoofer System
150 Watt Peak Power
Frequency Response: 40 - 200 Hz
Sensitivity: (1W/1m) 101 dB
IMPP composite cone woofer with Strontium magnet woofer material
Strontium Magnet
Built-in variable: LPF (50-125 Hz -12dB/oct.)
RCA & Speaker level inputs
Enclosure Volume: 5 liter
Dimensions: (W x H x D) 250mm x 265mm x 110mm


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

Starting with the Master Source: *Kenwood X7013U*


Kenwood X7013U by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Up next the 3way components: *Morel Elate 6*


Morel Elate 6 Mid-range and Tweeter by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Morel Elate 6 Mid-range by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Morel Elate 6 Mid-range and Tweeter by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


The custom made wooden pods made especially for the mid-range speakers. They were based on the basic idea of baffles which resulted in a great looking pod.

The construction is based on several ring baffles (3) screwed to the speaker surround and then a flat wooden sheet attached to their back to make it into closed pod. Edges were smoothed and then the seat cover material was applied for the finishing touches which matches the interior and the dashboard. The pod was then attached to the dashboard via a double sided sticky tape. Win (Y) 


Morel Elate 6 Mid-range by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


I was amazed by the performance of the Carrozzeria Pioneer amplified sub. Decided to keep its remote in an accessible location near the drivers seat and here it went.


Pioneer Sub control by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Pioneer Carrozzeria amplified subwoofer by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


The giant crossovers


Morel Elate crossovers by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Morel Elate crossover by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


The overall appearance of the install in the trunk 


Suzuki Swift sound system layout by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Now...The final look of the cabin B) 


Suzuki Swift Cabin by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

*Review:* Since I had shifted and shuffled through various brands. Auditioned the basic amplifiers to personally testes one of the best amplifiers in the world, so now it was time for the speakers. Previously owned combo had the Infinity Reference ones. They were my first set and they amazed the hell out of me. Their clarity and vocals were clear and sharp and the music was quite accurate. They rested in the balanced region and were not bright at all. Several PW Audio people got to audition them and they enjoyed them even on the basic Pioneer amplifier to the Adcom GFA.
But then the leap from those to Morel Elate was a HUGE one. Literally HUGE. I always liked wide music, one which is in front of me laid on the dashboard with clear vocals. After the installation when I got to hear them, I was just amazed with their performance. The vocals were so accurate as if the person was standing in front of me, while the general music output was quite laid back and I enjoyed my music very well. Previously I had run only front components but this time adding this subwoofer, which I though would not make much of a difference, made a Hell of a difference. The lows were punchy and delivered so well that they completed and whole spectrum of frequencies I wanted to hear. Since I am running passive and on a basic entry level amplifier, I am not doing any justice but again this is just temporary and a better solution will soon be there, whenever feasible. A lot is still left in the tuning area which will be covered as time passes. However the main plan is to go active in future with a proper 10'' or 12'' subwoofer to compliment the system.

*Overall: *The experience of Morel Elate was mesmerizing. The performance of the Mid-range speaker was outstanding and the vocals being delivered by it were the type I was looking for ever since in my music. Now I am just enjoying every bit of the Morel coupled with the small tiny winy but decent amplified subwoofer.

I hope I did justice to the pictures


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

A new powerhouse to the setup... 


Carrozzeria x802 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

Finally some additions to the overall setup and then some deductions...

The additions are presented below 

Amplifiers

*Carrozzeria GM-X802* (For midrange and tweeter, Quasi-active configuration)
Rated power: 150Wrms x 2 @ 4ohms
SNR: 107 dB
Distortion: 0.003% 

*Kenwood KAC-7252* (For midbass)
Rated power: 170Wrms x 2 @ 4ohms
SNR: 100 dB
Distortion: 0.08%

*Crunch USA PowerZone P2125* (For subwoofer, bridged)
Rated power: 500Wrms x 1 @ 4ohms
SNR: >90 dB
Distortion: 0.05%
Damping Factor: >150


Subwoofer

*Infinity Kappa Perfect 12VQ*
12'' single 4ohms subwoofer
Peak: 1600 watts
Rated: 400 watts 

Delicious, right


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

So too summarize it all

The current setup holds the following equipment 

Source
- Kenwood KDC-X7013U (24bit DSP & DTA) 

Front Stage
- Morel Elate 6 3-way 

Amplification
- Carrozzeria GM-X802 (Class A) 
- Kenwood KAC-7252 (Class A/B) 
- Crunch USA PowerZone P2125 (Class A/B)

Sub Driver
- Infinity Kappa Perfect 12VQ 

Wiring
- Stinger 4awg wires (Power+Ground)
- Stinger 4awg fuse holder
- Stinger 150amp fuse 
- Xscorpion QSP18 Interconnect
- Xscorpion QS15 Interconnect
- Xscorpion 16awg Hyper Twist speaker wire
- Zamix 8awg
- Coaxial Wire RCA (DIY)

Sound Dampening
- Peel & Seal (DIY)


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

I was away on a trip to Northern areas in my country, Pakistan.

The beauty of the place can be described by this picture and more in the link below 


Kutton, Neelum Valley by Yawar Masood, on Flickr

Link to album: Kashmir - The story untold - a set on Flickr

Please do have a look. Trust me its worth it


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

Wow, those are some great shots! That is a beautiful area indeed.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*



Golden Ear said:


> Wow, those are some great shots! That is a beautiful area indeed.


yes Indeed sir 
Thankkyou for visiting


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

*Grand Update*

"..._epitome of musicality_..."


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

So here it is after much await, the grand Daddy of all amplifiers, *McIntosh MC431M Power Amplifier*.


McIntosh MC431M Power Amplifier by Yawar Masood, on Flickr

The amplifier needs no introduction.

Features/ Specifications:
- 4 channel X 100w. Configurable for 4/3/2 channel operation.
- Total Harmonic Distortion (THD) - 0.005%
- Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR) - 110dB
- Includes built-in electronic crossover with separate high pass and low pass filters.
- Power Guard. Multi-stage thermal protection.
- Dual illuminated output level meters- Ported tunnel forced-air cooling.
- Dual MOSFET PWM power supplies.
- Input level controls. Transient protection.
- Gold plated terminals.
- 2 ohm stability. - Sold from 1994. Last retail price $1500.00


Pictures:


Amplifier details and Serial Number by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


RCA Out by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Speaker Connections by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Power Input by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Giant Fan by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Other side by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


MC431M Power Amplifier by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


McIntosh by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


McIntosh MC431M Power Amplifier by Yawar Masood, on Flickr

Isn't it mint?!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

Looks very clean! Did you buy it used? On this site? Are you going to replace the Kenwood with it? Or the carrozeria?


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*



Golden Ear said:


> Looks very clean! Did you buy it used? On this site? Are you going to replace the Kenwood with it? Or the carrozeria?


Yes indeed. Its mint, almost BNIB
Yes it was bought used but very slightly and with great care 
Nope from within my country only and not from DIYMA 

This will be powering Morel Elate in quasi-active configuration i.e. 2ch for tweets and midrange and 2ch for midbasses. This replaced both the Kenwood and Carrozzeria. The Carrozzeria is up for sale as well as the Crunch. Kenwood will now be dedicated for the sub, since it needs 500rms


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Pocket Rocket: Swift SQ Build - Morel, Adcom, Pioneer, Kenwood, Stinger*

Had a general question. What is the best place to install Morel Elate 3 way. I have been using with the current configuration for quite a while now but want to try something new and different.

Current configuration:
- Midbass - Door
- MidRange - on top of dash, firing at opp headrest
- Tweets - on sail panels, firing at opp headrests

Can only move abount MR and Tweets. Suggest keeping in mind, I want least fiberglassing done in the car


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Suzuki Swift SQ Build - Morel, McIntosh, Infinity, Kenwood, Stinger*

It sounds like your current placement is pretty good. Since every car is different you'll have to listen to the speakers in different places to hear which is best.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Suzuki Swift SQ Build - Morel, McIntosh, Infinity, Kenwood, Stinger*



Golden Ear said:


> It sounds like your current placement is pretty good. Since every car is different you'll have to listen to the speakers in different places to hear which is best.


What are you views on installation locations of 3-way systems?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Suzuki Swift SQ Build - Morel, McIntosh, Infinity, Kenwood, Stinger*

I'm having some pillars built for my Tahoe with 3" mids and tweeters above the mids. The speakers will be firing across the dash at eachother.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Suzuki Swift SQ Build - Morel, McIntosh, Infinity, Kenwood, Stinger*



Golden Ear said:


> I'm having some pillars built for my Tahoe with 3" mids and tweeters above the mids. The speakers will be firing across the dash at eachother.


Thats great. I think ill stay with the current configuration. Will however EQ out some odd frequencies. 


*UPDATE: *However another great upgrade coming. Something rare than anything on this thread


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Suzuki Swift SQ Build - Morel, McIntosh, Infinity, Kenwood, Stinger*

Feeling like a kid, while writing this, after receiving his first cycle 

So here it is guys, the most final upgrade (hope so ) of the audio rig I have been building since an exact year, upgrading in steps

The most exotic and exquisite audio headunit, which is a rare gem in the world of audio, the mighty Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500x and ICD-500x. 


Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500X by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


It's rated amongst the world's top 5 headunits among the likes of Alpine 7990 (F1 Status), Denon DCT-Z1, Nakamichi TP-1200/100mb and the legendary McIntosh MX-5000 of all time. It was made specifically for the Japanese market, hence JDM, but was then sold outside of Japan to many countries. The high-grade components used in its manufacturing, which boast its capabilities are just the tip of the ice-berg.


*Features:*
- 24bit Advance multi-bit D/A converter
- Time Alignment(0～5msec 0.1msec step)
- Low/Mid/High 3way channel divider
- ParametricEQ between 63Hz to 16kHz(with adjustment Q andGain)
- copper chassis->6N-OFC RCA cable
- 2 mode select (beginner mode-->front/rear/subw,professional mode--High/Mid/Low)
- Input digital x2 Analog x1
- Output Analog x3
- S/N ratio: 113dB (1HF-A)
- High frequency distortion ratio: 0.004%
- Separation : 90dB (at 1kHz)
- Maximum output level : 5.6V (CD 0dB playback )


*Pictures:*


Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500X & ICD-500X by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500X & ICD-500X by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500X by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500x and ICD-500x by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500x and ICD-500x by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Suzuki Swift SQ Build - Morel, McIntosh, Infinity, Kenwood, Stinger*

Need advice on RCA interconnects. Which is the best one to go for, something similar to Stinger 8000 series or more? Looking for audiophile grade but in the price range of Stinger 8000 series..


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Suzuki Swift SQ Build - Morel, McIntosh, Infinity, Kenwood, Stinger*

Anyone can guide me if I can connect a media player like Seagate FreeAgent Theater + HD with my Eclipse Sound Monitor DTA-500x via the Coaxial Digital port and run loseless FLAC through the media player while the processing is handled by Sound Monitor.

if NOT, what other options do I have if I wish to play USB/files/Flac/iPod apart from using the CDA-500x CD changer or the the Eclipse IPC-106 iPod interface device?


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone looking for SM trade/buy?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

What, selling it already ?


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> What, selling it already ?


Looking for possibly good offers and switching to p99rs. Otherwise unit stays and SQ goodness continues


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I can see your point about having one unit in the dash.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Well I can see your point about having one unit in the dash.


Hahaha 

Let me know if you have anyone interested in the Sound Monitor. Unit is almost BNIB.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

McIntosh MC431M Amplifier by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

McIntosh MC431M Amplifier by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


McIntosh MC431M Amplifier by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Can anyone guide me to set EQ in the SM. I can access the part where is shows the EQ bands and can scroll through them easily too. When I try adjusting a certain band, say 60hz and I give an increment of 1db and move on to the next band like 100hz, the effect of 1db continues and does not get saved. Either I am totally confused or there is some way around to do it in a correct manner.

Can any Eclipse SM help me in this regard. Detailed help would be highly appreciated


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Some bootilicious upgrades and installation pictures coming soon 

Teaser 

Boot by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Time has come to revisit and update this thread. It's been long since there was any change, apart from the entrance of Soundmonitor.
Well I had collected some rare gems for quite some time now but never got the time and mood to install them. Finally graduated so awara life started and got time to install everything. Took me around several hours to plan and design everything and then to implement it. Got some rough dimensions for sub enclosure and then finalized it based in the best estimate I had.

This time wanted something different than what had been doing on PW or locally in Pakistan. Since space was a constraint, and I wanted everything in the boot (like my cabin neat and tidy) it was a tough idea to implement. Went for a complete stealth install with massive amplifiers and a giant magnet of my 'boofer'. Hatchback have small spaces which can be filled creatively to make the best out of the available space. My previous install was amplifiers and subwoofer stacked behind the rear sears on a wood panel. This is how my boot looks now...

Boot by Yawar Masood, on Flickr

Have not got the time yet to clean up the car properly. Have some things to get fixed yet and then proper cleaning will be followed by a DSLR session. This time its just a handy P&S camera.

So the subwoofer in hand was Infinity Kappa Perfect 12VQ. One of the most transparent sub you can find for SQ in the market with great potential. Has multipurpose use i.e. SQL and even SPL however, SQ people find their solace in its transparency. Comes with extension of its inserts which includes options of Infinite Baffle (IB), Low and Mid. Excellent sub worth its price tag and quite heavy too. Have listened a few pop songs on it and loved the response yet. It blends perfectly in the musical SQ tracks I have been using to test and tune the setup.

So here it is...

Infinity Kappa Perfect 12VQ by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

This is how the boot looks like with subwoofer in its place. This is how the car is used daily. Little space is left for luggage to be kept but since I drive alone, there is nothing much I carry. The box is wedge shaped because of the inclined area, due to the seats reclining. The box is easily moved around because of the connectors present. The box was made out of 0.75'' lasani MDF, tightened by screws, sealed with silicone, wrapped with thick black carpet and lined inside with good amoung of polyfill. Its sealed and is made around ~1.4cu.ft. of volume.

Ignore the seatcover's leash. Will conceal that soon 

Infinity Kappa Perfect 12VQ with enclosure by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

So now comes the crucial part. If the boot has the subwoofer, where on earth did the amplifiers go? 

Well to answer that PakSuzuki provides a handy lid on which the subwoofer is placed. Below is another compartment which can be used to put extra luggage and stuff. Below that is another lid/floor beneath which is place the spare tyre. Since that space was spare to me and I wanted a stealth install, I had to somehow fit everythign in that space while keeping the spare accessible.

So planning started with making several dummy box designs to host the amplifiers with different combinations of their placement. Finally came up to the conclusion to place them in a certain way. For their best health, proper ventilation system is also designed to keep them cool. Have listened to them straight 45 minutes in 35 degrees plus temperature and I'm glad they ran cool 

So the amplifier box (stealth mode) has this lid on this there is a place for the crossovers. The Morel Elate crossovers rest here on the lid along with a hole for the ventilation of Kenwood amplifier. Plan was to install a plexi glass etc for display of the McIntosh meters, however, since the subwoofer would be on top all the time, there was no way one could even see the dancing meters. I enjoyed them during the install. But will capture them in a video soon too.

So here goes the stealth box

McIntosh MC431M and Kenwood KAC-7252 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr



The space tyre is still accessible i.e. by lifting this box from the closest end. Ample spare wire is there for the movement so everything is safe and handy

And then you remove the lid to see the beauties

Morel Elate 6 Crossovers by Yawar Masood, on Flickr

Needs further finishing which will be done in due time.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Guys need some help regarding Soundmonitor. Have been asking many people. Need input from people who know about this unit or the technology.
*
My query is regarding soundmonitor combo

Till now i have been enjoying music via the CD Changer and sometimes I use the AUX in via the RCA however the quality degrades. I was thinking of going digital or using a medium which atleast allows me to use an iPod/iPhone with it.

After lots of research I have come across 2 options
- Eclipse IPC-106
- Pure i20

1. Will the Eclipse work with the Soundmonitor? Navigating blind on the HU is not an issue as long as I can select songs via the iPhone/iPod

2. If I use pure i20, and connect DTA via coax digital in. And just play a song on the iPod which would be connected to pure i20, it would work straightaway like aux works? (will have to select digital in option from DTA)


Thanks


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

A rise from the ashes of the dead for the build thread.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

New build is here......

Pioneer 80PRS by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice! I ran one of them for a little over a year. What else is coming?


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Yawar538 said:


> Since there is unavailability of high-end components where I live, to me this has been pretty much Kick-Ass but I wish to improve further..
> 
> *Setup (SQ)*
> 
> ...


My response to your first post would still apply even after you have done all the upgrades. Get a good dsp and learn to tune.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

The SM head unit was super sexy. How's it going


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Excited to see this unfold!


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats buddy on acquiring new setup, Do change your dp though


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Golden Ear said:


> Nice! I ran one of them for a little over a year. What else is coming?


Glad to see you back!
Sold the previous set of equipment to a close friend. Wanted to experiment so grabbed something else.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

sqnut said:


> My response to your first post would still apply even after you have done all the upgrades. Get a good dsp and learn to tune.


Haha thanks. Not a major fan of DSP. Though it's still an unexplored territory for me. Let's see what the future holds?


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

optimaprime said:


> The SM head unit was super sexy. How's it going


It is super sexy and sounded even more beautiful. It was recently sold here on DIYMA


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

chithead said:


> Excited to see this unfold!


Stay tuned


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Focal KRX3 Midrange & Tweeter by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


_DSC0797 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

_DSC0800 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

Yawar538 said:


> _DSC0800 by Yawar Masood, on Flickr


Beauties and nice clicking skills


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Rs roms said:


> Congrats buddy on acquiring new setup, Do change your dp though


Thank you sir. Apologies for missing your first post.
Hahaha in time 



Rs roms said:


> Beauties and nice clicking skills


Thanks


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------

